# affidavit in civil case: subquently discover that it is incorrect. How do I rectify?



## ajapale (17 Feb 2010)

If I make an affidavit in  a civil case  and subquently discover that it is incorrect. How do I go about recifiying the issue? If it was a criminal case would the procedure be any different?


----------



## Towger (17 Feb 2010)

*Re: affidavit in civil case: subquently discover that it is incorrect. How do I recti*

Just bluff your way through it, pretending it never happened in the first place. Good enough for a Minister of Defence, good enough for Joe Public.


----------



## j26 (17 Feb 2010)

*Re: affidavit in civil case: subquently discover that it is incorrect. How do I recti*

Beg leave of the court to withdraw the affidavit and substitute it with a new one, presumably.  The other side may object as they have been preparing the case based on the information you have already given, and you'd probably find yourself penalised for costs in some way.

In a criminal case, only the oral evidence and exhibits properly admitted into evidence count, so with limited exceptions, affidavits won't form part of the evidence.

Or do as Towger says ;-)


----------



## Towger (18 Feb 2010)

*Re: affidavit in civil case: subquently discover that it is incorrect. How do I recti*



j26 said:


> Or do as Towger says ;-)


 
Sure, he is now blaming the Garda, which when you think about it is a breach of power and/or the Official Secrets Act.


----------



## Slash (18 Feb 2010)

*Re: affidavit in civil case: subquently discover that it is incorrect. How do I recti*

Ring your friendly TD, Dilly O'Wea, he'll give you some good advice.

(Sorry, this is a serious matter for you, but I needed cheering up, and I always laugh at my own jokes!)


----------



## Towger (18 Feb 2010)

*Re: affidavit in civil case: subquently discover that it is incorrect. How do I recti*

Like letters of support for local planning applications on Dept of Defence paper.


----------

